# My mom tells me to quit my job and yells at me about being jobless !?



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

I started my first day on a deli job and it went well :boogie I'm still training . I told my mom about my day and how well it went but all hell broke lose well i told her i had to wear a special glove to protect my fingers from the blades . I didn't use the blade yet a lady was showing me how to put on the glove . My mom starts freaking out and said I don't want you to stay at that job , you have to quit i don't want you to lose your hand . I said ok mom if it makes you that worried I will quit i am worried about it too . I told my mom please give me time to find a new job She starts yelling at me saying If you don't get a job now i'm going to throw you out of the house , You have to find a job now . and a few other things i can't remember . She tells me the deli job is below me and i have a high education and shouldn't be working there i said your right . I said again just give me time to look for a new job to replace it is all i ask . she yells saying the same stuff . 
She suggested that i do waitressing I told her i don't want to do that because those jobs don't have patience with people with SA she yells at me tells me go my hands off in the deli then and don't quit she also suggested i do baby sitting one problem I hate kids and i don't want to get in trouble with anyone's kid those people go to jail . i told her i'm willing to do any other job but those .
she also doesn't like that my job pays me $8.25 an hour and wants me to make more money but I want to go to a job i know i can't do and get fired because i can't socialize withe people well . I'm still sadden by the fact that i got fired on my 2nd job because of my SA and now I'm trying to do better 
what do you guys think ?
oh i forgot to write i had sent in an application to another job a week before i got this one in-case i got fired


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

Sin said:


> I swear i've seen this thread before.....
> 
> sorry about your situation i hope things get better...


You have it was from me but this fight was worst than before .


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Your post was incredibly hard to read.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Damn! It sounds quite stressful trying to please a mother that disapproving. If you got a job, it's quite obvious that you're putting in effort. Even if that job doesn't meet her standards, I don't know why she has to be so nasty to you about it. 

Did you already quit the job at the deli? Maybe you can tell a little white lie and say that you talked your supervisor and she agreed that you didn't have to use the blades since they make you uncomfortable. I hate advising dishonesty, but your mom sounds so damn unreasonable. 

If you already quit, don't tell your mom about the cons of the next job you land. It's such a shame that you can't be open and honest about any concerns you have with her. But it just doesn't sound like she's stable enough to talk about things like that with you. I'm really sorry to hear about that.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

I didn't quit yet but she told me i have to , I'm sorry it was hard to read I wrote it mad


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

mybelovedaldra said:


> I didn't quit yet but she told me i have to , I'm sorry it was hard to read I wrote it mad


It's all good.

From what I can gather, your mother is being extremely unreasonable.

Search for other jobs right now, but until something else comes up, keep your deli job.

Your mother can't have it both ways. Explain it to her.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

update I talked to my boss and he said he'll give another position so i don't have to quit which is good .


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

If she's worried about you getting your fingers cut off i can't see her chucking you out of the street so you don't need to worry about that atleast.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

mybelovedaldra said:


> update I talked to my boss and he said he'll give another position so i don't have to quit which is good .


I'm glad you are able to keep the job. Next time there's something your Mom might freak out about going on at your job, just don't tell her, unless you think it's a huge problem yourself. I agree that the kicking you out thing was just a threat since as another poster said, if she's worried about your hand, she won't want you out in the streets. She sounds very unreasonable though. She can't expect you to just come up with another job in one day. The job market is pretty bad right now. I'd just not tell her much about the jobs you work at or apply for. If she doesn't know much, she won't have much to freak out about.


----------



## e200e (Mar 31, 2013)

Rich19 said:


> If she's worried about you getting your fingers cut off i can't see her chucking you out of the street so you don't need to worry about that atleast.


haha you got a point here


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

Ok I going to say it. Your mother sound crazy. She wants you to quite your job and then complains your unemployed. She sound very unstable and someone that holds things over you. I don't know your situation but my plans would be to move out. If not I would try and not get in fight with her. Easy to say hard to practice.
Good Luck


----------



## MelBryant (Jul 19, 2013)

Sounds like a tough situation. 

As long as you're trying to please your mother you'll never be happy. Make the decision that feels right for you. 

I agree if your mother is that concerned about your fingers she will not throw you out. Perhaps it is a threat to get you to do what she wants. 

If you like the job at the deli and it is good for you then you should work there - what's going to make you happy? 

I think sometimes the thing with social anxiety is its our bodies way of screaming at us to pay attention that somethings not quite right with the way we are treating ourselves - there's usually a lesson to learn - perhaps yours is to put yourself first?

Whatever decision you make everything will work out for the best!

All the best


----------



## Rusty000Shackleford (May 20, 2013)

Same ****ing situation for me. Just firmly and nicely tell her to f off. Yeah obviously you won't get thrown on the streets as has been pointed out, but is it healthy to have that over your head even when you know its a bluff. This kind of **** has really messed me up. I know I'll never be kicked out but I'm about ready to go sleep in a tree and never talk to them again.

Glad I'm not the only one this happened to. Its pretty god damn demeaning, I can't (didn't) even bring this up with friends its so shameful and embarassing. You're not alone though.

In my case its a really nice job, well the job is hard but the people are cool. I also wanted and needed the money. And a lifetime of guilt makes it so I can somewhat dissociate and do my own thing eg. she can't quit your job, only you can quit and you and only you can choose to be controlled. Easier said than done, I know.


----------

